# Driverless cars will lead to more sex on the road, study says



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Full: https://www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna936801








Driverless cars will have a transformative impact on the future, shaking up certain industries and changing the way people live and work. They're also going to change the way people have sex, according to a new study.

With the relative privacy of a car, and no need to pay attention to the road, sex on the go will likely be common with the widespread adoption of self-driving vehicles, according to a new paper published in the journal Annals of Tourism Research. The study reviewed papers on self-driving cars and cities to identify future trends around how self-driving cars will reshape the tourism industry.

"This is something that seems to have stimulated interest," said Scott Cohen, deputy director of research of the School of Hospitality and Tourism Management at the University of Surrey, who led the study.

Around 60 percent of Americans have already had sex in a car, noted the survey. But with driverless cars, it's more than just couples who might want to sneak in a quickie while on the go. Cohen said autonomous vehicles could become a new venue for sex tourism.

"Sex is a part of urban tourism and commercialized sex is part of that too, so it is quite likely that autonomous vehicles will lead to prostitution, whether legal or illegal, to take place in moving autonomous vehicles in the future," he said.

Cohen said he predicts sex in autonomous vehicles likely won't become a reality until "the 2040s." In places where prostitution is legal and where regulations support the advancement of technology, "those two strands will come together," putting sex tourism on wheels.


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

Well, ya got the "mile high club".... now there will be the "mile marker club".


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

It will also be a great place to smoke weed and do some lines too

Wanna have a cigarette?

Its raining outside 

I'll just order and uber and we can smoke in there so we won't get wet


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I worked with a guy that told me that when he goes to a hotel room he removes the sheets and puts his own down to sleep, something about how if you put a UV light to the covers you would see all kinds of “funk” for the best word to describe it lol which makes me think, if autonomous cars are coming I can litterly see people bringing their own seat covers lol, I can see a business making good money off that product.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Sex won’t become a reality in SDC’s until 2040. I’m thinking more like 2020. The Mile Low Club will be a highly sought rite of passage.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> Full: https://www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna936801
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like retirees are ahead of the curve.
Barbara Adams, 68, of Tempe, who, along with her husband, Jim, regularly uses the Waymo self-driving Chrysler Pacifica Hybrids to hit it.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...-road-miles-they-aim-public-debut/1536441002/


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Looks like retirees are ahead of the curve.
> Barbara Adams, 68, of Tempe, who, along with her husband, Jim, regularly uses the Waymo self-driving Chrysler Pacifica Hybrids to hit it.
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...-road-miles-they-aim-public-debut/1536441002/


She looks great for 68.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Sex just before death sounds like something to look forward to.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Full: https://www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna936801
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rolling Heroine Dens full of Prostitution !

Drivers are the RIDESHARE POLICE !



uberdriverfornow said:


> Sex just before death sounds like something to look forward to.


Much better
Than
Death before Sex !


----------

